# Aiptasia?



## markrj (Dec 18, 2011)

Newbie alert! 

I started my first saltwater aquarium last Saturday. Brand new 75 gallon. Used a base of sand and a top layer of live sand. 

I put in 14 lbs of live rock yesterday.

Is this Aiptasia? If it is, I know I need to get rid of it and have been reading up on the suject.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mojano Aiptasia. If you just put the rock in there yesterday, take it back out and scub it off.


----------



## markrj (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks Reefing Madness!

Here is a better photo of it.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yup, thats a Mojano.
Majano anemone control, removal, and identification
your rock is relatively new to the tank, so its easier to just scrub it off. Also, they are just like other Anemones, as they use their foot to hold onto the rock, you can actually use a pair of tweezers and flip it off the rock. Get it under its bottom and work it some. But don't tear it, if it appears as if the lil bugger doesn't want to come off, then scrub em off.


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

thats what this is right showed up out of no where . can i just pick it out of there . this is the only sopt i see it .








[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't tell what that is, but if you suspect something odd, sure go ahead and pluck it out.
Anemone Hitch Hikers


----------



## joe2011 (Jul 6, 2011)

i dont like the look of it so out it go's marry x mas


----------



## Skeeter91 (Dec 28, 2011)

Dude where did u get your rocks at haha. Rocks have a lot of hitchhikers and that second picture you posted showed a critter....those I've heard of that kill fish when lights are out...make sure there's no small critters lurking around or your fish that like hiding in caves will come out in the morning with scratches and get infected.


----------

